# Indian languages: basic phrases



## cutu

*Belated moderator note:*
*This thread is multi-topic, has too much SMS style writings. It cannot be accepted in the forum and we have to close it for now.*
*Anyway interested in what this thread discusses is welcome to open new threads according to the forum's rules.*
*Thanks.*


Ok, so im having this phrases project that contains 7 sentences ( at the moment atleast ), and i have mostly found what i need in most of the indians languages i needed, but still got few missing, so if any of you might be so kind and help, that will be great.

Below are the languages list + the phrases list with thier shortcut, and by each language the phrases i need.

So the languages are : 

Assamese : idu, cyse, ty, hay, mni
Bengali : idu, cyse,
Bodo : idu, cyse, ty, hay, mni, ily, wiyn
Dogri : idu, cyse, ty, hay, mni, ily, wiyn
English : - 
Gujarati : - 
Hindi : - 
Kannada :- 
Kashmiri : - 
Konkani : - 
Maithi : idu, cyse, ty, mni, ily
Malayalam : -
Manpuri : idu, cyse, mni
Marathi : - 
Oriya : -
Punajabi : - 
Santali : idu, cyse, ty, hay, mni, ily, wiyn
Sihndhi : - 
Tamil : - 
Teligu : -
Urdu : - 

The sentences are : 
How are you ? Hay
Thank you Ty
What is your name ? Wiyn
My name is... Mni
Can you speak english Cyse
I dont understand Idu
I love you Ily

Thank in advance.


----------



## panjabigator

For Bengali:
 Can you speak english  Cyse--apnii angreji bolti parbo?
 I dont understand Idu--amii bujhi na

I am sure of the second one.

I have heard that Dogri is VERY similar to Panjabi, but I do not know any.  Good luck.


----------



## linguist786

I am awfully confused.. what is all that in red??


----------



## cutu

The red letters are the 7 phrases shortcuts, 
How are you ? Hay
Thank you Ty
What is your name ? Wiyn
My name is... Mni
Can you speak english Cyse
I dont understand Idu
I love you Ily

And by every language, the phrases shortcut im looking for.
If you got something for , that youll be highly appriciated.

P.s, thanks alot panja, if you can find out about the dogri things that can be great, because i couldnt find anything.


----------



## linguist786

Ah! I get it now - very slow me  

Sorry I can't help.. Gujarati/Hindi/Urdu is not needed 

If I somehow find out the others then I will post


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

panjabigator said:


> For Bengali:
> Can you speak english Cyse--apnii angreji bolti parbo?
> I dont understand Idu--amii bujhi na
> 
> I am sure of the second one.
> 
> I have heard that Dogri is VERY similar to Panjabi, but I do not know any. Good luck.


 
Actually in bengali,Cyse, would be "aapni ki ingriji bolte paaren?

I don't understand is perfectly fine as "aami bujhi naa" but "aami bujhlaam naa(I didn't understand)" also works..


----------



## panjabigator

Yikes!  Thanks Jhorer!  My Bengali is HORRIBLE!


----------



## cutu

linguist786 said:


> Ah! I get it now - very slow me
> 
> Sorry I can't help.. Gujarati/Hindi/Urdu is not needed
> 
> If I somehow find out the others then I will post


 
Thanks ^_^


----------



## panjabigator

Maybe this site can help you?


----------



## cutu

Nope, all I've already got was from there.


----------



## linguist786

In Bengali, can you also say "Bujhtey paarchi na" for "I don't understand"?


----------



## cutu

Ok, thanks but what's better to use ?

And please if you have anything about the other things, that will be awesome, I'm on the hunt for those for like 2 months.


----------



## linguist786

cutu said:


> Ok, thanks but whats better to use ?


That wasn't a statement, but a _question_ to the Bengali-speakers


----------



## cutu

Oh , ok


----------



## SenatorNoodles

Malayalam (did the best I could....I fail at writing Malayalam using the roman alphabet...)

Hay Engane undu? (the 'ng' makes the sound like at the end of "running" - no extra g sound to pronounce) 
Ty Um...I've only ever said 'thank you' (though with an Indian accent) in Kerala
Wiyn Enda perru?
Mni Ende perru _____
Cyse Englishu (pronounced like that) parayaan pattuo?
Idu Enikyu onnum manasilaviniliya.
Ily Enikyu premam anuh

Wow...that looks terrible.  Sorry.  Any Malayalam speakers out there who can do better?


----------



## starsiege

In Tamil

How are you ?  Hay                      neengal eppadi? /eppadi suham?

Thank you Ty                             nanri

What is your name ? Wiyn            ungalathu/ungaludaya peyar enna?

My name is... Mni                        ennudaya peyar is starsiege

Can you speak english  Cyse          ungaluku aanghilam theriyuma?

I dont understand Idu                  neengal solluvathu anakku vilangavillai

I love you Ily                             nan ungalai kathalikinren


----------



## silent.zephyr

ASSAMESE : 

IDU : Moi nubuju !
CYSE : Tumi Engraji kobo para/jana ne ? 
TY : dhonyobad !
HAY : Tumar khobor kenekuwa ( kene) ? 
        OR
  tumi kene asa ?
MNI .... : Mur naam ......


----------

